# 3D Targets What kind of foam or material is it?



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

Just thinking of making some 3D targets, But want to consider the options of material, cost and ease of use. Is eathfoam400 available in a kit form or canister or in sheets, blocks ect., What other 3D material will stop arrows with good success? and be moldable?


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

Great idea, but I have not found any commercially available, reasonably priced material that will work for very long. It would take a lot of time to mold or cut a 3d target to anything resembling an animal and for the longevity of the target, it is probably not worth it. We have fixed a few of our targets with the foam kit you can buy on-line, but even then, it only lasts about 20% of a new insert.

I would like to hear if anyone has found a material that will work, also.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Ethafoam or some variant of it can be made into 3D targets.

I'm playing with density, but the targets in the links below were all made with 2.2 and 4.4 pound ZOTEFOAM

My club has made many targets from Ethafoam sheets over the years. I'm getting ready to make a bunch more if my local source for the foam pans out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=869394
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=869408
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=869399


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

I stepped away from the thread for a few days and Shezam all the info I ever needed. That foams a bit spendy but I will let you guys know if I find a good source hear in NW Washington. What are you using to heat up the mating surfaces? a propane weed burner? This may turn into my daughters 4H project she just cant get enough of shooting 3D critters.


----------



## treev (Mar 9, 2011)

*6 lb closed cell foam*

My wife and i own a target business, (Insight Targets.com) and we use a 6lb closed cell icanyne foam specially designed for targets. mix and pour in mold(very quickly i might add) then seal as fast as you can. my wife wants to sell the molds if anybody is interested. I might split up the molds and sell separately. lots of animals.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I would like to find a source also. Been a sculptor for 23 yrs. and a bowhunter just as many. I would like to make some targets for family and friends since the economy is goin south. any info is helpful.


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

well i have been shooting an idea around for a 3D target, kind of borrowing on current 3D target design. was thinking like a paper mache sealed with an acrylic coating or something like that, but using a foam core similar to what is used in our target boxes or even compressed plastic bags we get at the grocery store. i have made one target out of those bags and they can be made small enough to fit inside of a molded target. although if its made out of packed paper it still may not be very durable. but cheep is what i am going for. if its cheep to build, then you can build a couple at a time and use one as a back up.

but just a thought.


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Treev I would like more info: on animal molds you have. Insighttarget.com is not working


----------



## Joc1500 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi guys,
i shoot at a volunteer club in Australia, we have found a couple of old molds in the clubhouse. The club and I are wondering if the 6lb closed cell icanyne foam is a product that can be purchased off the shelf and if it goes by another name?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

These guys sell several 2 part foams and if you are rich you can buy several different kits to find the one that works best. Something that is more rubbery seems to work the best.
https://www.reynoldsam.com

Another option this company seems to have better pricing.
http://www.alumilite.com/


----------

